# Windows CE .NET 4.2 Platform Builder Updates



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Fixes made in this update:
Component: FATFSD, TFAT
Description: Under heavy stress conditions, a WriteFile to a TFAT volume may sometimes return ERROR_DISK_FULL even though there is plenty of free space on the media.

*System Requirements

Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE .NET
*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cd-2d86-48a4-aae0-497fa3b0722b&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Fixes made in this update:
Component: 1394 SBP-2
Description: System lockup may occur if IEEE1394 HDD is removed while being used for reading/writing a file.
A memory leak may occur when IEEE 1394 HDD is attached/detached several times

*System Requirements

Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE .NET

Windows CE .NET 4.2 Platform Builder
30 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ab-c614-4807-ac56-b4620b2b075e&DisplayLang=en

eddie


----------

